# Coining Press



## Irons (Feb 18, 2014)

I thought this might make someone salivate:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hi-Ton-250-Ton-Capacity-Hydraulic-Coining-Press-for-Coins-Medals-Medallions-/310877070101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4861b7a315


----------



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2014)

I notice it says no shipping to the UK but as we have 4-5 fake £1 coins in every hundred already I guess a press would be a no no to customs :shock: 

I remember many years ago going round the mint here in the UK and there were banks of presses thumping out £26000 of coins an hour so the price of that press looks cheap if counterfeiting is the aim, personally I don't fancy the prison time.


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 18, 2014)

When I was on this forum before (as just plain old bmgold with no number) I bought a hand stamp die set from a member. Sorry but I can't remember who it was but could find the message if I tried. I still have that stamp although I never used it to make anything worth saving YET.

Whoever it was that I bought that from was making tokens and other coins if I remember right. Being a coin collector, that sort of thing really interests me. Not to make counterfit coins but just to make special tokens or other unique items that nobody else has.

A little searching and then changing the phpBB2 to a phpBB3 and I found the post I was talking about.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=2716&highlight=coin+stamps

Looks like tmaring (the one who made my dies) hasn't been on this forum for a while but his website is still online if anyone is interested in this sort of thing. Very interesting site.

http://www.shirepost.com/wp/


----------



## Irons (Feb 18, 2014)

nickvc said:


> I notice it says no shipping to the UK but as we have 4-5 fake £1 coins in every hundred already I guess a press would be a no no to customs :shock:
> 
> I remember many years ago going round the mint here in the UK and there were banks of presses thumping out £26000 of coins an hour so the price of that press looks cheap if counterfeiting is the aim, personally I don't fancy the prison time.



Same thing with printing presses. Try buying a commercial press and see how long it takes for the Secret Service to pay you a visit.

I was thinking the press would be a great item for making art bars and rounds. BTW, look at the pics and see where that press was made, Nick. West Midlands must be in your neck of the woods. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

http://www.moonlightmint.com/

They have an interesting press.

Jim


----------

